# What's the best bluetooth car kit available?



## MrMan (8 Feb 2008)

I've been recommended a 'parrot' car kit that runs off of bluetooth, so cuts out the need to change the kit when you change your phone. Are there better brand sor is this actually one of the best?. 

Also I presume using bluetooth is going to eat the battery so what phone would best serve this use?


----------



## kevmac (8 Feb 2008)

I am using a [broken link removed] and am very happy with it. It is the cheapest of the Parrots available. There are more sophisticated models with caller display etc. Have a look on Expansys or eBay. I went with eBay and had no problems. Phone-wise, this needs research but most likely having the BT on will use more battery. I'm using a Nokia 6300 - great phone other than the poor battery life.


----------



## kevmac (8 Feb 2008)

Good review on the Parott Minikit [broken link removed]. Or, where you looking for something a bit more sophisticated?


----------



## MrMan (8 Feb 2008)

I was looking at the one with caller ID I think including installation it was coming to €270, I'll need a strong battery anyways cause the phone is an everpresent in my working day.


----------



## TomC (10 Feb 2008)

Might be worth considering a satnav with bluetooth as this is what I use for handsfree, its also a handy little gadget.


----------

